# 04 F250 Gas mileage



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

I am looking to get a 250 V10 engine....What i am looking to know is what kind of gas mileage does it get? Also, how does the V8 mileage do? Finally, what should I look for for a plow truck? Any suggestions would help tremendously.

Pete


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

The V8 mileage sucks(8-10 mpg, winter driving, hubs locked in). Get the V10. I'm sure it'll suck too, but you get about 3000 more lbs. in towing capacity. And it'll be worth more at trade-in. I traded in an F-150 which got around 15 mpg, and I didn't check weights, but I know I'm pushing around a lot more steel now.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

go for the V-10, I bought it cause I tow a 29' travel trailer in the summer months and love it. Yeah the gas millage is about 11 or 12 / 8 to 9 towing, but the thing plows like a beast, almost effortlessly. If your buying the V-10, your not worried about gas mileage, if mileage is the issue get a 5.4 ....

just my .02 worth


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Mileage was an issue with me. I went from a sick 6.0l psd getting 15-18mpg city to a V8 gas getting a whopping 8.2 mpg. I dont care to hear thats bcz it was cold i dont see much improvement in summer. I have the 4*4 disengaged and dont drive with a lead foot. I have 1350 miles on it as of today and im still going to the gas station twice a week.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Wait till you get 10000 mile on it, my past ( 3 ) 5.4's gas mileage improved nicely after 10000 miles. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Eyesell - what did it improve to? And what was it before? I am picking up a 250 SC on Friday (tomorrow) and can't seem to find anywhere what kind of mileage to expect. F250, SC, short box. I am currently running a Dodge 2500 and get about 9mpg average HW/City. Please let me know. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Dan,

It's hard to say, I don't think it has changed much, but are you going gas or diesel ??


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Gas, the 5.4 to be exact, F-250 Super cab (extended not 4 door).


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

I bought a '03 f-250 supercab with short bed last march. I have to say, when buying a plow truck buy what you really want. I wished I had bought the 350 with 6.0 or even 7.3. Also I tried to save by buying the standard power mirrors. Make sure you buy the heated power mirrors.Nothing more aggravating than having to jump out and scrape the mirrors in the snow. As far as the 5.4, I have pushed as much snow as my partner who has the identical truck with the V-10. as far as mileage with the 5.4, dont even think about it! thats what I have to do.I fill up evey other day and I only put on about 25000 per year. If you can afford the diesel do it.Other than that the 250 is my favorite of the last 3 trucks I have worked with.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I get 12 with my 93 F150 5.8L. I was thinking of a new F250 5.4L. I hope the MPG is at least the same.


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

I will say TERRIBLE GAS mileage........ I get 5 maybe 6 miles per gallon when using 4x4 alot ... with a 29 gallon tank I usually go about 100 miles for 3/4 tank of gas and thats with 89 octane... I suggest not to get the V-10 just cause of the gas mileage... Really invest in a diesel.... If you decide to plow alot diesle would be way better..... but thats my opinion, I would have to fill up after every night when I finished my route and my route is about 6 hrs long and about 80 to 100 miles worth of plowing.....


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey Donny Boy

Great looking truck. I have mine black with tint all around also.Where did you pick up the chrome wheel well pieces?they look really good.dress up the truck.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donny boy _
> *I will say TERRIBLE GAS mileage........ I get 5 maybe 6 miles per gallon when using 4x4 alot ... with a 29 gallon tank I usually go about 100 miles for 3/4 tank of gas and thats with 89 octane... I suggest not to get the V-10 just cause of the gas mileage... Really invest in a diesel.... If you decide to plow alot diesle would be way better..... but thats my opinion, I would have to fill up after every night when I finished my route and my route is about 6 hrs long and about 80 to 100 miles worth of plowing..... *


If your plowing 80 to 100 miles worth, your accounts seem to be spread out too much, I plow for 7 hours and only burn through a 1/2 tank of gas. Your accounts should be fairly close to each other to save on time. I know this isn't always a luxary for all but that dosen't mean the V-10 should not be recommended, it's just your accounts are farther apart than others. The V-10 plows much better than the diesel, it has been discussed here many times over.

My .02 cents worth


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

I am still looking for some solid numbers on the 5.4? I am actually now nervous about my choice, I was hoping that my 9mpg just driving around in my Dodge, no plow, no 4x4 would increase going to a new Ford with the 5.4?


----------



## 10 gauge (Jan 17, 2004)

here is something to think about: whenever you get a bigger truck like 250 or 2500 4x4 your mileage will be sh!tty ! if i were buying that big of a truck i wouldnt be concerned with the mileage, ive heard that fords get crappy mileage no matter what but i would have to say that anytime you get into a truck that large no matter what you get its gonna suck gas bigtime!! ive also heard ( from this site) that the 5.4 is underpowered so therefore that would mean you would automatically get worse mileage cause the motor is working harder and as far as the V 10 gos i wouldnt even consider it . Chevys 6.0 easily outperforms fords 10 banger. in my opinion i would go with the diesel and ditch the gasser ,but hey what do i know ?


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok, for my two cents worth. I don't have a 250, I have a 2001 150 with 7700 payload group (like the 98 & 99 250 Light Dutys). I have the 5.4 with the 3.73 rear end. Empty, I get MAYBE 9 miles per gallon. Towing or plowing, don't even check it. Just put more in the tank cause you are making it. Just check to see what rear end you have, that will make a difference! The 3.73 and 4.10 will send you home from the gas station crying every time. 

I totally agree with eyesell to donny boy, try to get those accounts closer together. My round trip is about 40 miles, but it takes me 7 miles to get to my first job. After that, they are all approximately 2 miles apart (some closer, some farther) If I'm plowing, I'm out for about 8 hours. If I'm just dropping salt, I leave at 4am and I'm home by 7:30am.


----------



## donny boy (Sep 23, 2003)

Well my accounts arent too far apart... about ten miles, on a regular drive it takes me 10min. to get to 1 part of the town to the other..... And for the trim on the wheel wells, you can go to a local autoparts store and order them, The ones I have on it now came with the truck when I got it... they cost about 80 to 90$


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Just to catch up, I drove the F-250 w/ the 5.4 on Saturday. Coming from the 2500 Ram w/ the 5.9, I was a little disappointed with the power. It seemed very sluggish, I was happy with the ride, but I didn't like the captains chairs, the cab also seemed a little small to me. The worst part about the truck was the salesman, he was like 70 years old and has been selling cars for almost 40 years, he knew every trick in the book to keep me at that dealership. Needless to say I left without a new truck, I am now up in the air about which kind of truck to buy. Any good or bad things anyone wants to say would maybe help?

Dan


----------

